# Cannot allocate socket



## fatbobthefirst (May 24, 2006)

I have a Win98SE computer I am working on.
I have put Spybot and Adaware on it. 
The issue is It is not letting me on the internet.
I get this when doing a spybot update. Error Retieving update info file and Cannot allocate socket.

Internet Explorer It does not come up or comes up and gets a encountered a problem and will close the IE
I have run spybot and adaware and hijack this with really nothing.
This is Hijack log.
I have tried LSP fix but has nothing wrong.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:25:16 AM, on 1/28/07
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB918547\KB918547.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\AOL SPYWARE PROTECTION\AOLSP SCHEDULER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LTMOH\LTMOH.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\MWSOEMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EARTHLINK TOTALACCESS\TASKPANL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TWAIN_32\CA561A\SNAPDETECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\D-LINK\AIRPLUSG DWL-G122\AIRPLUS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYBOT - SEARCH & DESTROY\SPYBOTSD.EXE
E:\COMPUTER SLOW DOWN\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://start.earthlink.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://start.earthlink.net/AL/Search
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.epix.net
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr6/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr6/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://start.earthlink.net/AL/Search
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr6/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: SrchHook Class - {44F9B173-041C-4825-A9B9-D914BD9DCBB3} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\ElnIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: EarthLink ScamBlocker V2 - {15F4D456-5BAA-4076-8486-EECB38CD3E57} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Toolbar\EScamBlk.dll
O2 - BHO: EarthLink PopUp Blocker V2 - {512ACF1B-64D9-4928-B382-A80556F28DB4} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Toolbar\ElnkPuB.dll
O2 - BHO: Earthlink Protection BHO - {9579D574-D4D8-4335-9560-FE8641A013BD} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Toolbar\ProtctIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Uninstall Legacy Earthlink Toolbar - {E713904C-DF05-4C79-BBAD-02DB923253BE} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Toolbar\uninsttb.dll
O2 - BHO: IE_PopupBlocker Class - {656EC4B7-072B-4698-B504-2A414C1F0037} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Accelerator\prpl_IePopupBlocker.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: EarthLink Toolbar - {C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\EARTHLINK TOTALACCESS\TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB918547] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB918547\KB918547.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [E6TaskPanel] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\EARTHLINK TOTALACCESS\TASKPANL.EXE" -winstart
O4 - Startup: Crystal 3D Audio Control.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\CWD3DSND.EXE
O4 - Startup: Icatch(VI) SnapDetect.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\Twain_32\CA561A\SnapDetect.exe
O4 - Startup: D-Link AirPlus G Wireless Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\D-Link\AirPlusG DWL-G122\AirPlus.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0521.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0521.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll


----------



## fatbobthefirst (May 24, 2006)

I did remove all the Network setting and put them back in.
I have even put Firefox on but get an error also about no network.(internet connection)


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Typically this is due to a corrupted winsock2 registry entry. Go to:http://www.onecomputerguy.com/ie_tips.htm#winsock_fix

Download and run the one to remove the current entry
Download and run the one for Win98
Reboot


----------



## fatbobthefirst (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Bob that worked perfect.
No more IE error and everything updated like it should.

How would one know this was the issue. All I really knew was it would not get onto the Net. Without this Reg Fix is there any other ways to fix it?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Glad that solved the problem and thanks for posting back.

The way I knew it was likely the cause was from the description of the problem. It is also why I have those registry entries available to fix it.


----------

